# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  new printer gantry over run.  I'm lost

## rainsdrops

I recently finished building a twoup kit.
I haven't  been able to print anything
I'm using  the repetier host, to slice &amp; generate  code.<br><br>I drew a solid cube, 2" x 2" x 2" (50.8 x 50.8  x50.8 MM).
I've place the cube in several gantry  locations in Repetier.;( Middle, all corners, and various areas  in between.)
Each time i select print, the extruder  head, moves towards, and over RUNS X & Y axis

I've tried make bed dimensions smaller.  adjusting the initial distance from bed.  
I'm lost

----------


## rainsdrops

repetier / slicer was generating a homing command, in the post file.  I edited slicer, so that a homing command, was not posted.

----------

